
Yes, Money Does Buy Happiness: 6 Lessons on Income and Well-Being - yuxt
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/01/yes-money-does-buy-happiness-6-lessons-from-the-newest-research-on-income-and-well-being/267016/
======
digitalWestie
I see what they are saying but I don't understand their conclusion that we
should focus our effort on increasing wealth.

So as a result of these findings we see that as wealth rises so does
happiness... but the thing is the graph becomes logarithmic. Germans are only
marginally more satisfied than Brazilians. To increase their satisfaction all
they need to earn a _whole_ lot more than they do already.

Doesn't this just prove or enhance the point that we should look beyond
economic growth to drive our prosperity?

~~~
rm999
> Doesn't this just prove or enhance the point that we should look beyond
> economic growth to drive our prosperity?

You're creating a false dichotomy. It does not prove we _must_ look beyond
economic growth; on the contrary it shows that economic growth is correlated
positively with well-being so we should at least partially concentrate on
wealth.

But yes, I agree with you that mean wealth is not everything. As the article
points out, inequality also reduces happiness. It's the philosophy behing
Bhutan's gross national happiness: take a look at what makes people happy
beyond wealth.

~~~
digitalWestie
Yes, exactly this. I didn't intend for my comment to be read as saying we can
now forget about positive effect of wealth.

